# بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .



## قلم حر (19 مايو 2007)

​

الهدف الكبير للفيزياء هو إيجاد نظرية أو علاقة رياضية واحدة تصبح معها القوى الأربعة حالاتٍ خاصة من قوة وحيدة اصطُلِحَ على تسميتها بـ القوة الفائقة ولكن هذا الهدف يواجهه مشكلاتٌ عديدة، أهمها وجود نظريتين كبيرتين تسودان الفيزياء، هما: نظرية أينشتاين في النسبية والنظرية الكمية، و حتى الآن لم يتمكن الفيزيائيون من توحيد هاتين النظريتين على نحو كليّ ومُرض . 
•مقدمة ...
تقوم الفيزياء الحديثة على ركيزتين أساسيتين، الأولى هي _النظرية النسبية العامة لالبرت آينشتاين_، و التي تمنحنا الإطار النظري لفهم العالم في أبعاده الكبرى: النجوم والمجرات وتجمعات المجرات، وحتى ما وراء المدى البعيد للكون نفسه.
أما الركيزة الثانية فهي _ميكانيكا الكم_، وهي التي تزودنا بالإطار النظري لفهم العالم في أصغر أبعاده: الجزيئات والذرات وحتى الدقائق تحت الذرة مثل الإلكترونات والكواركات وبالرغم من إثبات صحة التنبؤات التي بشرت بها كل من هاتين النظريتين، إلا أن الوسائل النظرية في البحث أدت وبشكل لا يقبل الجدل إلى نتيجة غير مريحة في نفس الوقت وهي أن النظرية النسبية العامة ونظرية ميكانيكا الكم، تنفي احداهما الأخرى بحيث لا بد من أن تكون واحدة منهما فقط على صواب. وهكذا فإن النظريتين اللتين تشكلان أساس التقدم الهائل في الفيزياء خلال المائة عام الماضية غير متوافقتين.
وقد يتسائل البعض عن غرض جمع النظريتين من الأساس والجواب التقليدي هو تصور أنك تعيش في مدينة يسودها نظامين مختلفين من أنظمة السير و المرور فهذا يؤدي الى فوضى كارثية والدمج بين النظريتين هي الطريقة الوحيدة لفهم منشأ الكون وماحصل عند الأنفجار العظيم حيث أن هذا الكون العملاق نشأ من جسم صغير كروي مفلطح في اجزاء منه، تشبه قشرة الجوز في حجمها وشكلها. 


• نظرية الأوتار
هي مجموعة من الأفكار الحديثة حول تركيب الكون تستند إلى معادلات رياضية معقدة، تنص هذه المجموعة من الأفكار على أن الأشياء مكونة من أوتار حلقية مفتوحة متناهية في الصغر لا سمك لها و أن الوحدة البنائية الأساسية للدقائق العنصرية، من إلكترونات و بروتونات و نيترونات و كواركات، عبارة عن أوتار حلقية من الطاقة تجعلها في حالة من عدم الاستقرار الدائم وفق تواترات مختلفة وإن هذه الأوتار تتذبذب فتصدر نغمات تتحدد وفقها طبيعة وخصائص الجسيمات الأكبر منها مثل البروتون والنيوترون والإلكترون، أهم نقطة في هذه النظرية أنها تأخذ في الحسبان كافة قوى الطبيعة: الجاذبية والكهرومغناطيسية والقوى النووية، فتوحدها في قوة واحدة ونظرية واحدة، تسمى _النظرية الأم_.

تهدف النظرية إلى وصف المادة على أنها حالات اهتزاز مختلفة لوتر أساسي وتحاول هذه النظرية الجمع بين _ميكانيكا الكم_ Quantum Mechanics التي تفسر القوى الأساسية المؤثرة في عالم الصغائر (القوة النووية الضعيفة، القوة الكهرمغنطيسية، القوة النووية القوية) و بين _النظرية النسبية العامة_ General Theory of Relativity التي تفسر قوة الجاذبية في عالم الكبائر ضمن نظرية واحدة والتي تقول بإن الكون هو عالم ذو عشرة أو أحد عشر بُعدًا، على خلاف الأبعاد الأربعة التي نحس بها و أن هنالك 6 أو 7 أبعاد أخرى، إضافةً لأبعاد عالمنا الثلاثة معالزمن، غير محسوسة و متكورة على نفسها. أما هذه النظرية الجديدة فتعتقد بأن الكون مكون من 26 بعداً، اُختزلت فيما بعد إلى عشرة أبعاد. 

_ولتوضيح هذه الفكرة يستعمل البعض مثال خرطوم رش الماء، فعندما تنظر للخرطوم من بعيد لا ترى سوى خط متعرج. لكنك بفحصه عن كثب سترى أنه عبارة عن جسم في ثلاثة أبعاد حيث أن الأبعاد الجديدة ملتفة على نفسها في جزء صغير جدا._

استنادا إلى نظرية الأوتار الفائقة فإن الكون الذي نعيش فيه ليس وحيدا، وإنما هنالك أكوان عديدة متصلة ببعضها البعض، ويرى العلماء أن هذه الأكوان متداخلة ولكل كون قوانينه الخاصة به، بمعنى أن الحيز الواحد في عالمنا قد يكون مشغولاً بأكثر من جسم ولكن من عوالم مختلفة، وبحسب هذه النظرية فإن الكون ما هو إلا سيمفونية أوتار فائقة متذبذبة، فالكون عزف موسيقي ليس إلا ومن الممكن معرفة الكون ومما يتكوّن من خلال معرفتنا للأوتار ونغماتها، فالكون يتصرف على نمط العزف على الأوتار.





​يرى البعض من المقتنعين بالنظريات الدينية لمنشأ الكون أن هذه النظرية مثل العديد من النظريات التي سبقتها والتي تتحدث عن نشوء الكون، مثل _نظرية الانفجار الكبير_ (Big Bang Theory)؛ و_ نظرية كل شيء_ (Everything Theory) ماهي الى محاولات لنفي الفكرة التوحيدية السائدة بأن هناك خالق عظيم لهذا الكون بينما يرى البعض الآخر أن في هذه النظرية تأكيد غير مباشر لأفكار دينية ميتافيزيقية شائعة مثل الروح و السحر.

يقول العالِم الفيزيائي الأمريكي غوث (مواليد 1947) Alan Guth بما أن الكون ولد من العدم وبما أن العدم يمتد إلى مساحات لا متناهية، إذاً من المتوقع نشوء أكوان لامتناهية في أجزاء مختلفة من العدم. أما العالِم الكوزمولوجي والفيزيائي الأمريكي ريز (مواليد 1942) Martin Rees فيقول :

_بما أنه توجد عوالم مختلفة وعديدة، إذاً من المتوقع وجود عالم كعالمنا. ويُقدِّم مثلاً على ذلك، إذا دخلنا إلى متجرة لبيع الثياب حيث توجد ثياب بمقاييس مختلفة وعديدة فليس من المستغرب حينئذٍ أن نجد ثوباً بمقاسنا، لذا ليس من المستغرب وجود عالَم كعالمنا لأنه توجد عوالم عدة ومختلفة._

القوة النووية الشديدة المسؤولة عن ارتباط النيوترونات بالپروتونات في داخل نواة الذرة. كما هو معروف، النواة مشحونة إيجابيا وهي لذلك تتدافع إن تركت لشأنها بفعل القوة الكهربائية ممزقة عرى النواة وهنا تتدخل القوة الشديدة للتغلب على القوى المذكورة وتقريب البروتونات إلى بعضها محاولة لم شمل النواة ولتخلق نوع من التوازن الدقيق بينها وبين القوة الكهربائية التنافرية (repulsive) (التي تسعى إلى تفجير النواة). عندما يطلق العنان للقوة النووية الشديدة تنشأ نتائج كارثية، فمثلا عندما تشطر نواة اليورانيوم عن عمد في القنبلة الذرية تتحرر الكميات الهائلة من الطاقه الحبيسة داخل النواة في شكل انفجار نووي مروع. حيث تطلق القنبلة النووية مليون ضعف من الطاقة التي يعطيها الديناميت ويؤكد ذلك بشكل جلي حقيقة أن بإمكان القوة الشديدة توليد طاقة تتعدى طاقة المتفجرات الكيميائية التي تحكمها القوة الكهرمغنيطيسية. 

_تفسر القوة الشديدة أيضا سبب إضاءة النجوم بأن النجم ليس إلا فرن نووي ضخم تتحرر فيه القوة الشديدة سجينة النواة. ولو أن طاقة الشمس كانت ناجمه عن حرق الفحم بدلا من الوقود النووي لما أطلقت الشمس إلا جزءا ضئيلا من ضوئها ولخبت بسرعة متحولة إلى رماد. وبدون الشمس تبرد الأرض وتنقرض كل أشكال الحياة عليها وبدون القوة الشديدة لايمكن أن توجد الشمس و بالتالي لا يمكن أن تنشاء الحياة وترتقي. _

القوة النووية الضعيفة، و هي القوة التي تتحكم بتحلل الجسيمات الأولية داخل الذرة والمسؤولة عن نشاط الذرات الثقيلة غير مستقرة الإشعاع. لبعض النوى كنواة اليورانيوم التي تضم 92 بروتون كتلا هائله تؤدي الى تحللها تلقائيا وإطلاق شظايا وبقايا صغيرة فيما ندعوه بالنشاط الاشعاعي. النوى في هذه العناصر هي ببساطة نوى غير مستقرة وتجنح الى التحلل (disintegration) لذا لابد من تواجد قوة أخرى ضعيفة لتتحكم بالنشاط الاشعاعي وتكون مسؤولة عن تحلل النوى الثقيلة. 

هذه هي القوة الضعيفة التي تتسم بسرعة الزوال والتلاشي إلى حد أننا لانتحسسها مباشرة في حياتنا لكننا نستشعر آثارها غير المباشرة. فعندما نضع عداد جايجر بالقرب من قطعة اليورانيوم تتناهى إلى مسامعنا الطقطقة التي تقيس النشاط الاشعاعي للنوى الناجم عن فعل القوة الضعيفة. ويمكن أن تستخدم الطاقة المتحررة من قبل القوة الضعيفة لتوليد الحرارة أيضا، فمثلا إن الحرارة الشديدة الموجودة في باطن الأرض قد نجمت جزيئا عن تحلل العناصر المشعة في عمق نواة الأرض تتفجر هذه الحرارة الهائله بدورها في هيئة براكين إن وصلت سطح الأرض. وبالمثل فإن الحرارة التي تنتج في نواة مفاعل نووي والتي تستطيع توليد طاقة كهربائية تكفي لإنارة مدينة كاملة تعزى أيضا إلى أثر القوة الضعيفة. 

كان هناك نواقص في نظام نيوتن لتفسير قوة الجاذبية ، أحدها أن النظام كان يقول بأن قوة الجاذبية لحظية، أي كأن هنالك حبل يربط الأرض بالشمس فلا تحتاج قوة الجاذبية إلى مدة للانتقال، وأن الجاذبية تعمل فقط على المدى الضخم كالكواكب و النجوم و المجرات و تصبح هذه القوة معدومة في الجزيئات الصغيرة و داخل الذرات. و أنه على الرغم من أن الجاذبية تبدو هي القوة الأكثر وضوحا إلا أنها تعتبر ضعيفه جدا جدا مقارنة بالقوى الأخرى ، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكننا باستخدام المغناطيس أن نرفع مسمار من على سطح الأرض، نلاحظ هنا أن المغناطيس الضئيل الحجم هذا قد تغلب على الجاذبية الناتجة من هذا الكوكب الضخم ، لكن آينشتاين رأى خلاف ذلك و هو أن سرعة الضوء هي السرعة القصوى في هذا الكون، فلا يمكن للجاذبية بأن تكون أسرع من الضوء فقام آينشتاين بتفسير أدق لهذه الجاذبية و هي بأن الكتلة تصنع انحناء في الفضاء و يتسبب هذا في تدحرج (انجذاب) الأجسام الأخرى إلى الكتلة على هذا المنحدر، فكان هذا الإكتشاف مدخل الى فكرة توحيد القوى في هذا العالم تحت قوة واحدة تحكم هذا الكون ولكن آينشتاين توفي قبل أن يحقق ذلك.




​• نموذج الوتر
بمقتضى نظرية الأوتار هذه فإن محتويات الكون ليست جٌسيمات أولية Particles، بل خيوط دقيقة جداً، ذات بُعد واحد أشبه بأشرطة مطاطية متناهية الدقة، تتذبذب إلى الأمام والوراء. وتقول هذه النظرية أن الأوتار مقومات مجهرية فائقة الصغر تتكون منها الجسيمات الدقيقة التي منها تتكون الذرات وعليه فإن لبنات الطبيعة الأساسيه تتكون من أوتار دقيقه مهتزه، فإن كان ذلك صحيحا فإن كل أشكال المادة بدءا من أجسادنا وانتهاءا بالنجوم البعيدة تتكون في الجوهر من أوتار. 

لم يشاهد أحد هذه الأوتار ذلك انها اكثر الاوتار ضالة من ان ترى او تلاحظ ويبدو عالمنا وفقا لنظرية الاوتار الفائقة مصنوعا من جسميات نقطيه لأن أدوات قياسنا بدائية وبسيطة لدرجة لاتسطيع معها أن تتحسس تلك الأوتار الضئيلة. وطول الوتر، كما يزعم أصحاب هذه النظرية، أصغر بمقدار مئة بليون بليون مرة من نواة الذرة. 

هذه الصورة تكملة للفكرة القديمة التي أدخلها موري غيل Murray Gell-Mann و كازوهيكو نيشيجيما Kazuhiko Nishijima في عام 1961 ، والتي نصت على إن النيوترونات والپروتونات مصنوعة من كواركات. حيث أضافت نظرية الأوتار الفائقة إن على هذه الكواركات أن تكون مضمومة معاً بقوة ما، وبذلك كانت الصورة أن الأوتار وصف للقوة التي تمسك بالكواركات معاً، على شاكلة نتف من المطاط ، ويمكن أن يتخيل المرء بأن الكواركات وكأنها مربوطة عند أطراف هذه الأوتار.

_تنص النظرية بأن الوتر (الوحدة البنائية الأساسية للدقائق العنصرية من إلكترونات و بروتونات و نيترونات و كواركات) من المحتمل أن يكون عبارة عن خيط دائري مغلق ومن المحتمل أيضا أن يكون خيط مفتوح بطرفين._






​فبالنسبة للقوى الثلاثة الكهرومغناطيسية و القوة نووية قوية و القوة نووية ضعيفة يكون الوتر مفتوح و بطرفين “ملتصقين” بغشاء الكون, أما بالنسبة لقوة الجاذبية فالوتر عبارة عن خيط دائري ليس له طرف ليرتبط بهذا الكون بل له الحرية بالدخول و الخروج من هذا الكون. وللتوضيح فعندما يجذب المغناطيس المسمار من على سطح الأرض فالجزيئات التي تجذب المسمار إلى المغناطيس مثبته على غشاء الكون. أما القوة المضادة و هي قوة الجاذبية فجزيئاتها تدخل و تخرج من هذا الكون لعدم ارتباطها بالغشاء، لكن لا يوجد حتى الآن أي اثبات عملي على هذا الكلام لأن هذه الأوتار متناهية في الصغر ومن المستحيل رؤيتها لذلك فالطريقة الوحيدة لاختبار هذه النظرية هي البحث عن تنبؤات هذه النظرية.

من المفترض أن تقوم نظرية الأوتار الفائقة بفهم جميع الأحداث المبكرة عند نشوء الكون و وقوع الانفجار العظيم حيث يعتقد ستيفن هوكينغ أن الحرارة الهائلة للإنفجار العظيم تؤدي إلى انعدام الفوارق بين الزمن والفضاء، ويُصبح الزمن بُعداً فضائياً، أي أن الزمن "يتفضأ" على حد تعبير هوكنغ. وقد استند هوكنغ إلى الأعداد التخيلية، وطبقها على مفهوم الزمن، وعند ذلك سيفقد الزمن طابعه الأساسي في جريانه الدائم باتجاه واحد (هو المستقبل)، أو ما يُسمى سهم الزمن، وهذا الزمن الخيالي سيؤشر إلى الاتجاهين المتعاكسين. 

وتصور هوكنغ أن الزمن يرتد إلى الوراء في ظروف خاصة: يحدث هذا كما قال، عندما يكفّ الكون المتحدد حالياً عن النمو ويبدأ بالتقلص. في عام 2002 ألف هوكينغ كتابه الكون في قشرة جوز وفيه يقول إن الكون بدأ في شكل كرية مفلطحة في أجزاء منها، تشبه قشرة الجوز في حجمها وشكلها وإن الثقوب السوداء لم تعد كاملة السواد، وانما هي تشع وتتبخر لتتلاشى، وحيث ينشأ الكون من بذرة حجمها وشكلها كثمرة جوز.

إستنادا إلى العالم الأميركي بريان غرين Brian Greene (مواليد 1963) في كتابه الكوكب الأنيق (2000) The Elegant Universe فإنه في ومضات زمنية قصيرة جداً (نحو واحد على عشرة ملايين الترليونات، الترليونات، الترليونات من الثانية) ومسافة فضائية قصيرة جداً (نحو واحد من بليون ترليون ترليون من السنتيمتر)، تشوه اضطرابات ميكانيك الكم والفضاء والزمن الى حد أن المفهوم التقليدي لليسار واليمين والخلف والأمام، والأعلى والأسفل والقبل والبعد يصبح لا معنى له ويعتقد غرين ان العالم مشرف على ثورة كبرى، ستكشف النقاب عن الطبيعة الجوهرية للزمن والفضاء، هذه ستتمخض عن صوغ لقانون طبيعي جديد بكل معنى الكلمة سيُلزم العلماء على التخلي عن مصفوفة الفضاء - الزمن التي كانوا يتعاملون معها لقرون، مقابل عالم مجرد من الفضاء والزمن.

يعتقد المؤمنون بهذه النظرية بأن هنالك إمكانية حول انبثاق الجوهر من فيزياء الأبعاد الإضافية أكثر من أبعاد الفضاء الثلاثة المعهودة ويتكئون هنا على نظرية الأوتار، التي تتنبأ بوجود عشرة أبعاد، أربعة منها هي أبعادنا الثلاثة المعروفة مضافاً إليها الزمن، أما الستة المتبقية فينبغي أن تكون خفية. 
وهناك بديل آخر، هو تطوير لنظرية الأوتار، وذلك بإضافة بعد آخر إلى العشرة، ليصبح عدد الأبعاد أحد عشر. وهذا كله بعد الاحتكام إلى الرياضيات لإيجاد حل مفترض للتنسيق بين نظرية النسبية العامة حول الجاذبية، ونظرية ميكانيك الكم الذي يتعامل مع اجزاء الذرة.

• وحديثاً ..
مرت نظرية الأوتار بمراحل مختلفة فمن وتر صغير متحرك تم التقسيم إلى وتر مغلق يمكن أن يتحول إلى وتر مفتوح و وتر مغلق لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى وتر مفتوح. ثم بدأ تقسيم آخر فيما إذا كان الوتر عبارة عن جسيمات تنقل القوة والتي تسمى البوزونات أو إذا كان الوتر عبارة عن الجسيمات التي تكون المادة والتي تسمى الفرميونات ثم تطور الأمر إلى محاولة التوافق بين البوزون و الفرميون تحت _نظرية التناظر الفائق_ supersymmetry (تناظر إفتراضي بين البوزونات و الفرميونات ، لكل فرميون نظير فائق هو عبارة عن بوزون و العكس صحيح). 

_نظرية الأوتار الفائقة_ Superstring theory 

محاولة لشرح طبيعة الجسمات الأولية و القوى الأساسية في الطبيعة ضمن نظرية واحدة عن طريق نمذجتهم جميعا في إطار اهتزازات لأوتار فائقة التناظر شبيهة بالأوتار في نظرية الأوتار. تعتبر هذه النظرية إحدى النظريات الواعدة المرشحة لحل إشكالية الثقالة الكمومية.مصطلح "نظرية الأوتار الفائقة" هي اختصار لعبارة "نظرية الوتار فائقة التناظر" أي انها تختلف عن نظرية الأوتار البوزونية التي تتضمن دورا للفرميونات مع التناظر الفائق .

المشكلة الأهم في الفيزياء النظرية تكمن في موائمة نظرية النسبية العامة ، التي تصف الثقالة و تطبق على البنى واسعة المجال (نجوم ، مجرات ، تجمعات فائقة) مع نظرية ميكانيك الكم التي تصف القوى الأساسية الثلاث الأخرى .

و كانت النتيجة هي تطوير نظرية الحقل الكمومي للقوى التي انتجت احتماليات لامنتهية و بالتالي كانت عديمة النفع في حل المشكلة. للتخلص من هذه اللانهايات كان لا بد للفيزيائيين من تطوير تقنيات رياضية بحتة (تدعى إعادة الاستنظام renormalization ) ، هذه التقنيات عملت بشكل ناجع مع القوى الثلاث : الكهرومغناطيسية و النووية الضعيفة و القوية ، لكنها لم لم تكن ناجعة مع قوة الثقالة . لذا كان من الضروري تطوير نظرية كمومية للثقالة تعتمد وسائل مختلفة لاستيعاب و وصف كافة القوى .




​• الصعوبات الرئيسية في نظرية الأوتار

استنادا إلى جون شوارتز أستاذ الفيزياء بمعهد كاليفورنيا التقني (كالتيك) هناك العديد من الصعوبات التي تواجه نظريات الأوتار منها:

▪ ذلك الجسيم عديم الكتلة (الوتر عبارة عن جسيم ذو كتلة إفتراضية تخيلية وتم إطلاق تسمية تاكيون tachyon على هذا الجسيم) الذي تفرزه الرياضيات إلزامياً ولا ينتمي إلى مجموعة الجسيمات التي نصادفها في العمليات النووية. 

▪ إن تماسك النظرية رياضياً يتطلب أن يكون الزمكان ذا أبعاد أكثر من أربعة. 

▪ عشرة أبعاد إضافية مسألة خطيرة جداً في مجال توصيف الجسيمات النووية، لأننا نعلم حق العلم أنه يوجد ثلاثة أبعاد مكانية وواحد زمني، وأن الموقف لا يحتمل مطلقا أبعاداً إضافية. 

▪ إحدى المسائل البارزة في برنامج الأوتار الفائقة هي مسألة تحديد الشكل الخاص الذي تتخذه الأبعاد الإضافية في التفافها على نفسها. 

▪ النظرية ليست مفهومة فهماً كاملاً والمشكلة الكبرى تكمن في محاولة فهم لماذا يجب أن يكون واحد من هذه الحلول أحسن من سواها، ولا يوجد في المرحلة الراهنة أية طريقة للاختيار بين هذه الحلول سوى القول بأن أحدها يتفق مع الطبيعة أحسن من غيره لكن لا يوجد معيار رياضي لاختيار الأحسن. 

▪ التعويل على فكرة أن العالم قائم حقا على مبادئ رياضية وأنه يوجد تفسير منطقي لكل شي والرياضيات طريقة لوصف الأشياء بشكل منطقي. 

▪ صعوبة بل استحالة اختبار النظرية بصورة عملية في المختبر بسبب الحيز الذي هو عبارة عن مسافات بالغة الصغر. 
منقوووووووووووووووووول .....من مجله ضاد العلميه .​


----------



## قلم حر (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

ملاحظه : من عنده أسئله فليكتبها بشكل واضح متكامل .....و يتمهل بالردود .
فأنا اٍطلاعي على النظريه شبه صفر !!
لازلت في طور البحث و الفهم الأولي ....و النظريه أصلا ليست متكامله أو مفهومه بشكل واضح للمختصين .
فأمهلونا ......فقد نستطيع أن نجيب على أسئلتكم .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## nonogirl89 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييل جدا وان كنت اضطريت انى أقراه اكتر من مرة عشان افهمه لكن واضح انه فعلا رائع وربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

أهلا بيكي .
و أنا حطيته علشانك .....بشكل خاص .....و لأن الأغلبيه بيحبو هيك مواضيع كمان ( بشكل عام ) .
هو فعلا الموضوع صعب جدا ......حتى على المختصين .
و لاحظي ( آخر بضع نقاط ) ففيها يتضح أن الأبعاد غير محددة المعالم حتى وقت كتابة الموضوع ....و هو حديث جدا .
أنا مبسوط جدا اٍن الموضوع عجبك .
الرب يباركك كمان و كمان .


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

شكرااااا ليك يا قلم حر على 

الموضوع الجامد والمفيد والعلومات الرائعه

هو فى كام نظريه للاوتار

بجد الموضوع ده عايز يتقرى اكتر من مره  

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات اللى بنعرفها من خلالك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااا ليك يا قلم حر على​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ألف شكر للتشجيع .
نظريه الأوتار واحده فقط .
للمزيد عن تسمية ( نظرية الأوتار الفائقه ) :
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نظرية_الأوتار

ربنا يبارك حياتك .
نظرية الأوتار لا تزال  في الطور البدائي ....و أي تعديل أو تطوير أو دمج مع نظريات أخرى قد ينتج عنه اٍضافه للتسميه مثل ( الفائقه أو العامه أو أي تسميه أخرى ) .
أهلا بكي .


----------



## فادية (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

موضوع معقد جدااااا  :11azy:
بس جميل جدا :heat:
شكرا ليك يا قلم حر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*

فعلا جميل ......و معقد !
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*

قلم حر 
أهلا بعودتك 
الآن ان مرحب بعودتك 
والمشاركة القادمة هي تعليقي على الموضوع


----------



## thelife.pro (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*


قلم حر حاولت اتمعن فيها اكتر 
حسيت حالي فتت بالحيط :a82:
انا رح حاول افهم  بالبداية

 النظرية النسبية العامة 
ونظرية ميكانيكا الكم 

بعد الدراسة اللي بدي اعملها على هل النظريتين 
ممكن اني افهم شو مكتوب بنظرية الاوتار 

لانه ان لم اقهم النظريتين السابقتين 
من المستحيل ان افهم هذه 

وصعود السلم يأتي درجة ثم الاخرى


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*

موضوع اكثر من قيم ويحتوي علي معلومات رائعة 

لاول مرة اعرفها

شكرا لك يا قلم حر 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*



thelife.pro قال:


> قلم حر حاولت اتمعن فيها اكتر
> حسيت حالي فتت بالحيط :a82:
> انا رح حاول افهم بالبداية
> طبيعي جدا جدا .
> ...


المهم :
خليك في الكم و النسبيه .......نظريتين مهمهتين جدا .
و برأيي : أهم بكثير من نظرية الأوتار .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع اكثر من قيم ويحتوي علي معلومات رائعة
> 
> لاول مرة اعرفها
> 
> ...


كويس ما سألتش !!
أنا بحثت عن شروحات مفصله للنظريه على النت ......لاحظت ( خناقات ) علميه حول النظريه و من مختصين !!
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بال*

قلم حر لم أقصد هذا 
انا فقط احاول فهم بعض الاشياء 
تلاحظ انهم يكتبون الابعاد 26 
ما هي هذه الابعاد 

يوجد موضوع سابق كتب ضمن المنتديات عن الابعاد الاربعة 
اي اضافة عامل الزمن كبعد رابع 

لا اتذكر الموضوع جيدا 

لكن الذي يهمني هو ان افهم بعض الاشياء المسجلة فيها 

بمعنى آخر كتبوا الابعاد 26 
فاريد ان اعرف ماهي هذه الابعاد 

وغيرها وغيرها من امور لم افهمها 
وهي تشكل كلها شبكة واحدة ترسم لنا الموضوع واعتقد انني ان لم افهم هذه الحلقات الصغيرة 
سوف تظهر لدي الشبكة ناقصة 
ولن استطيع الفهم والنقاش 

لا يهمني ان اثبتت ام لا 

يهمني ان افهم عن ماذا يتكلمون بشكل اوسع 

اعتذر فان الخطوط حاليا ضعيفة جدا 
خلال هذه الجمعة 
لذلك لا استطيع البحث بشكل مريح 

امنحني بعض الوقت قلم حر وسوف اقدم لك ما فهمت منها 

اشعر انها جميلة جدا 

باذن الله سوف اعاين جمالها 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 

بالنسبة للنظرية النسبية 
ونظرية يكانيكا الكم 

انا وجدت موضوع عنهم ضمن الموسوعة الحرة 
لكن ايضا يوجد حلقات لم افهمها 

واحاول فهمها 

وان لم تكن لها ارتباط جوهري بنظرية الاوتار 

فاكون قد اكتسبت معلومات جديدة 

اشكرك جدا 

لعرض مساعدتك علي 

اعتقد انني عندما اتعب بالبحث عنها فانها سوف ترسخ في ذهني بشكل اقوى 

شكرا لك جزيلا قلم حر 

والرب يعطيك على قدر ما تحب ان تعطي للعالم


----------



## raspotin (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بعض الكلام عن نظرية الأوتار ( لمن يهتم بالأبعاد الكونيه ) .*

لا لا سمردلى الأوتار كانت خمس نظريات تم توحيدها عام 95 على رياضى إنجليزى تقريبا 
وهو من أضاف البعد الحادى عشر على فكرة  مش عشرة بس بل أحد عشر بعدا والأوتار داشريه الشكل وليست مستقيمة ذات نهايتين كمان كان معتقدا قديما 
والنظريه  هذه قديمة جدا لكن تم إعادة اكتشافها فى القرن العشرين ثانية


----------

